# Jay Creasey...anyone has any information about this guy?



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 23, 2005)

I was listening to Kelly Worden's radio show "On The Edge" earlier today and while looking through the list of previous shows, I found an interview with a guy called Jay Creasey, who claims to be a "Ninjitsu master" with 20 years of experience in "Gyoku Shin ryu" and who, by the time the show was aired, had just returned from training in Japan. Sounds pretty much like a fraud to me, but does anyone have any other information about this guy?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 23, 2005)

Dunno specifically, but I think he claims to teach at a Buj dojo in Calgary. You might be able to contact someone in that area and ask about him.


----------



## Elizium (Jan 24, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I was listening to Kelly Worden's radio show "On The Edge" earlier today and while looking through the list of previous shows, I found an interview with a guy called Jay Creasey, who claims to be a "Ninjitsu master" with 20 years of experience in "Gyoku Shin ryu" and who, by the time the show was aired, had just returned from training in Japan. Sounds pretty much like a fraud to me, but does anyone have any other information about this guy?


Was it recorded?  Some stations place MP3 format to download for others to listen to.  If so could it be on their site so others could listen to it.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.realestateradio.net/worden/ontheedge-12-13-2003.mp3


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Feb 26, 2005)

I just wanted to drop you a line. Jay Creasey was one of the first Canadians to travle to Japan and study Ninpo-Tai-Jutsu/Budo-Tai-jutsu, or Ninjutsu, as it was called in those days.  

The aproximate time he went to Japan was 1986.  Jay Sensie has made well over 20 trips to Japan to train with Massaki Hatsumi, and other well know Shidoshi.  He is currently a 9th dan in Budo-Tai-jutsu under Massaki Hatsumi.  Massaki gave Jay Creasy the Japanese name "TAKI" ( refering to his flexible spirit, and tai-jutsu).  

Jay Sensie has also trained with many other Martial artists over the years, Don Angier-Aiki Jujutsu, Datu Kelly Worden- RJKD-FMA , Stephen K. Hayes, and Robert Bussey in their early days.  I am shure there are others as well.   

Jay keeps a low profile, but has taught all over Canada, and the US.  Jay developed a unique style of Tai-jutsu that was very technical, yet effective for street aplication.  Jay Sensie has integrated various systems, and is a very skilled practioner.  His art is Japanese based, but not in the traditional DO or way.  More Bu-jutsu, the arts of war, the stopping of the spear .  Jay is also a kind man with a good spirit.

Jay Creasey currently lives and teaches in Calgay Alberta Canada.
If you have anymore questions, please ask.  

I hope this helpTroy Ostapiw


----------



## Dale Seago (Feb 26, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> I was listening to Kelly Worden's radio show "On The Edge" earlier today. . .



Did you happen to hear Pete Kautz mention the new "Video Magazine" he & James Keating are starting up? He just told me he let the cat out of the bag on the air today. He's also asked me to be one of the featured instructors. I've known him for a few years and think very highly of him, so I said yes.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Feb 28, 2005)

That's great I just heard the radio show yesterday.  I'm shure it will be a great site, and many people will be able to connect with so much martial Talent.

I look forward to the futre of martial arts.  We are truley in a time of great  evolution with in the Arts..........What is the web site address????

Train hard...Fight easy... Troy Ostapiw Regina Sask Canada


----------



## Dale Seago (Feb 28, 2005)

Troy Ostapiw/Canada said:
			
		

> What is the web site address????



You can find it linked at Pete Kautz's site, here:

http://www.alliancemartialarts.com/


----------



## devious18 (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah Jay creasys my uncle


----------



## devious18 (Aug 22, 2006)

and no hes not a fraud


----------



## Kro (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, I found this rather late. I even missed Troy, my old roomie and training partner, as it looks like his account is inactive. And one of Jay Sensei's nephews too. Huh. I wonder which one - miss you guys.

Jay Sensei is absolutley, definately the real deal. I can't explain it, but even if my taijutsu is rusty as hell - and it is - my ki is still burning as brightly today as it was during those marathon classes we used to do. Jay Sensei lit a fire in me that will burn well past the day I wear out this body. Physical skills aside, its the patience, endurance, inner strength, focus, and deep, deep well of fire and intensity honed through hard training that will see you through life's obstacles. "Keep going."

Ninpo Ikkan!


----------



## muzikman (Nov 2, 2008)

I trained with him when I was kid. Downtown Calgary behind the macs store in the alley. What a cool place that was. I would love to train with him again, but could not find him. And he is definitely the real deal.


----------



## Ninja_in_training (Jun 25, 2009)

I train Ninjutsu at FTS in Okotoks Alberta. My Sensei is a students of Jay. He still instructs in NE Calgary.


----------



## SaranWrapBelt (Jan 3, 2014)

I've known Sensei Creasey for about 15 years, and he's entirely legitimate. Having seen the nature of this thread while looking him up to reconnect I was compelled to post another refute of the OP's uneducated conclusion. Being that I've got no credentials personally, I'll let this video speak for itself. A local fellow made this video that was aired on a community cable channel. Forgive some of the cheesy production value and the uncool host, but Sensei Creasey's airtime comes on at about the 30:15 mark:


----------

